# Who Are The Parents of Our Vs?



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I am just curious as to who the parents of our Vs are as I am sure there are a lot who have the same sire for sure.
Dharma= Sire- CH Egerton's Heart Of The Band (Drum) 
Dam- Bonneterres Scarlet O'Hara
Cheri (breeder) says she is having a hard time coming up with Dharma's CKC registered name.......... I can't wait to learn what it will be.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Drum is also the sire if my friend's Vizsla (she got her boy from Bonneterre as well). Half brothers! 

I seem to have forgotten the name of Bentley's parents now! I feel like it's on the tip of my tongue... Candi30 has one of Bentley's sisters, so perhaps he will remember!


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Drum is my Ruby's daddy, too. Vizslavilla's Indigo Lucy is the dam.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Darby and Bentley's parents are Africa Zeus and Ocea Pearl 
From Bonneterre.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

candi30 said:


> Darby and Bentley's parents are Africa Zeus and Ocea Pearl
> From Bonneterre.


Yes! Thank you for having a better memory than me


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

I love hearing all of the interesting registered names. Our girl is Majestic's Southern Belle (Ellie).

Sire: BISS BGCH Vizcaya's Return of the Cisco Kid (Cisco)
Dam: CH Hall Vizsla's Isabella (Belle)

There seem to be so few Vizslas around in comparison to other breeds, I would have to think there are a lot of relatives between everyone on the board. At least within the same countries.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma is from Dream Vizsla. Her sister's name is Dream Vizsla Georgia Peach.(Georgia). I have no clue what she will use for our little girl. It poses quite a challenge.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't know who Ruby's parents are  , that info was witheld for customer confidentiality ethics apparently. Only that one parent was a smooth V and the other was a wire haired V.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

....and before anybody says it, yes I do know who *my * parents are lol!


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I still don't understand the concept behind these names or the titles. 


Sire: CH Sleepy Hollow Totally Cool JH "Shadow"
Dam: Serenity's Saving the Best for Last "Sophie"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Papa:Zöldmáli Lovas Dezső 
Mama: HGCH, HCH, HJCH Hejõcsabai Pikáns.

Good luck pronouncing that.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Your Honor

those are not my kids"

plea?

Traveling man with speed ;D


----------



## Tika V (Jan 30, 2013)

My Tika Of The Midnight Sky FDJ call name Tika, was bred by Jonathan Peck -Midnight Run Vizsla 
Sire- FC, AFC, MVSDC Crimson's Lord Rigby Of Linden call name Rigby (Crimson Sky Vizslas)
Dam-Midnight Run JK's Fast & furious call name Mia (Midnight Run Vizslas)


----------



## DaveD (Oct 6, 2012)

Sire is Gunfire Flynn: http://www.flynndog.com/GundogVizslas/Flynn.html
Dam is a beautiful and awesome Vizsla named Juno. Never shown, nor hunted, but every bit as awesome as Flynn.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

My girl, Scout, is Drum's half-brother as they have the same sire. 

Small world for sure!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

So It seems like there are a lot of you who are related through pedigree,
could you please include your country or state of origin so the rest of us can get an Idea of where in the world these parents are.
This is a fascinating conversation!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma- Dream Vizsla 
St Williams, Ontario
Canada


----------



## DrumGirl (Mar 22, 2013)

Ruby is from Vizsla Villa in St. Williams, Ontario. She traveled from Toronto to Winnipeg on June 1st to live with us. 

Sire- CH Egerton's Heart Of The Band (Drum) FD
Dam-CH Vizsla Villa's Indigo Lucy FDJ NAVHDA II


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

DrumGirl said:


> Ruby is from Vizsla Villa in St. Williams, Ontario. She traveled from Toronto to Winnipeg on June 1st to live with us.
> 
> Sire- CH Egerton's Heart Of The Band (Drum) FD
> Dam-CH Vizsla Villa's Indigo Lucy FDJ NAVHDA II



When I was nine.....many many moons ago my Dad left my Mother and ran away from Dundee in Scotland to Winnipeg  ...small world....LOL..


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Cheri and Irene are friends. I guess they do not live very far apart. Cheri was telling me that they filmed one episode of Pick A Puppy at Cheri's house but it was one of Irene's puppies named Ruby that was chosen way back when. I can't even remember when that episode aired. That is how i learned about Vizslas in the first place.
We need to keep this thread going with more parents and more countries/places though.


----------

